# List of touring car tracks in your area



## 72BCR (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello,
I travel quite a bit for work and I was thinking I should start bringing my cars with me on my next trip just to practice or race in a new atmosphere but I dont know if there is a current list of tracks anywhere or if everyone wants to start listing tracks or update the track finder on here so people can be aware of new places to race or to plan ahead on there next road trip. I see the track finder on here but there are several tracks in my area that arent on there.


----------

